# New Baby



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

Had to share a couple pics of our new baby! He was born Sunday evening. Single buck. His Momma is High Fashion and sire is Old Mountain Farm Warlock. First kid by Warlock. He is getting really spoiled being an only kid right now and getting all the attention. Was hard to get pictures because he kept running to me wanting to be held.

Have one more Fall Kidding due on Thanksgiving day.... didn't plan that very well but I'll be home for the long weekend so it might work out good.

Shannon
Poppy Patch Farm


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations what a doll.

OK what is that green stuff he is standing in? It looks so good. :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is so cute....congrats.....  :greengrin:


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh boy lots of green stuff!

What a cutie boy too


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Oh flashy!
Who is he, who are his parents?

Im envious of that green stuff too- everything here is brown- and before you know it, it will be white! :sigh:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh my he is flashy isn't he. I often find those single born bucks turn out to be spectacular. He is gorgeous!


----------



## lovespud (Nov 3, 2009)

This is my very first post, but I just had to say... He's SPECTACULAR!!! :stars:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What a cutie!!! Again, congrats!!


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

Thanks! Wish you could all hold and snuggle him!! 
In the Spring we usually have so many kids we don't get to spend enough time with each one so it is fun to have just one baby for a change.

His dam is Poppy Patch RC High Fashion(Twin Creeks Rebel W/O A Cause/Poppy Patch FM Kiss Me Kate). Sire is Old Mountain Farm Warlock(NC PromisedLand SS Hot Stuff/Old Mountain Farm Tianna Quinn)
High Fashion is a first-freshener. Loving the udder she is getting so far!

The green stuff is what you get when you live in the Northwest where it rains all the time. Had to wait until it stopped raining to get the pictures. 
When you live in the green stuff sometimes dry and brown sounds good for a change.... There is a local Nubian breeder I have been emailing with the past few weeks while she is sitting out in the AZ desert on vacation where it is warm and dry. Her granddaughter gets to take care of the goats back home. After state fair was over and the goats were dried off she was gone. Think she really did need the break though....past couple fairs she was sneaking Nubians into other people's trailers as they were leaving. I understand at least one doe got a good attitude adjustment after living with a herd of Alpines for a month. We and a bunch of others will be going to her farm tomorrow for the annual semen collection. Smart to take off before that smelly job and arrange from long distance!

Shannon
Poppy Patch Farm


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

(This is my very first post, but I just had to say... He's SPECTACULAR!!! )


Thanks and welcome!!! Tell us about yourself!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

O he is so gorgeous. I want him lol. I have a doe due soon she is on 132 today and cant waite. Im hoping for a flashy doe to keep out of this doe but we will see. Congrats he is awesome.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh, I love him! Why can't he be a Myotonic? I would love that color here. LOL

Great job on such a pretty boy.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

WOW! he sure is flashy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh my goodness, he is WAY too cute!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Can you send him here???


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

I love him!!!!  Gorgeous boy!!!! :dance: I love his adorable face!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations Shannon...he is a very flashy little guy! Such a cute face too


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

He is very, very handsome! Congrats!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

So, so precious  ! Love his coloring!


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

He sure is handsome and flashy!!!!


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey can i get santa to bring me one of those.... only in multiples??????????? omg talk about goat envy.... :shocked: :tears: wish mine were like that..


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

What a beautiful kid! Congrats on him! What a looker!


----------

